
Retro Stack Exchange – for all your burning old school questions - myrandomcomment
http://retrocomputing.stackexchange.com
======
myrandomcomment
So I posted this link because I think a lot of people on HN enjoy old tech.
The questions people post on are pretty interesting and the answers even more
so. I am typing this on my Mac hooked to a 34" 4K monitor. Behind me is a
Commodore 128D with 3 drives, a Plus/4 with a tape drive, Vic20 and a PCJr. I
got my start in Basic on the Vic and C64, then onto 6502 ML. I think today we
forget what it was like to have to code with only 3.5K of RAM (Vic20). It is
fun to play with the old stuff. Also I have yet to find a RPG type game that
has the depth of Ultima IV on the 64.

